# Panasonic DMR-HS2



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

I just got this dvd recorder last night. I started recording a lot of my programs from the 721 and the 501 and I was amazed at the quality of the recording. I recorded first to the HD of HS2 and them dump the recording (minus commercial) DVD-RAM. Then I experimented and recorded from the HD of HS2 to DVD-R and played in regular DVD and it was an excellent recording. I love this machine. This is an option to record everything on the PVR to DVD with very good quality... Just wanted to share...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have been looking at those very closely. I would love to get one except I will probably get the Phillips because it has a firewire connection. 

Please let me know how well home movies transfer from tape to DVD and how much you are able to fit on one disc. Thanks.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Firewire bad!

http://www.siliconvalley.com/mld/siliconvalley/4097198.htm



> But it notes the problem only affects subscribers who attempt to record programming through the IEEE 1394 interface, a high-speed digital connection known as Firewire or iLink found on high-end digital televisions manufactured by Mitsubishi, RCA and Hitachi, certain set-top boxes and DVHS recorders.
> 
> Cablevision says it does not prevent recording on more familiar consumer devices, such as a videocassette recorder or a Tivo-like digital video recorder.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Firewire bad!
> *


My goal was to record home video from my Digital 8 camcorder using firewire. All of that copy protection crap won't effect me.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

The Philips is a nice machine as well from what I hear. This link should give you all the specification regarding the HS2

http://www.panasonic.com/consumer_electronics/dvd_recorder/dvd_recorder.asp

So far, I have not have any time in transferring home movies. When I do, I will let you know. In the above configuration there is a table of how much you may fit into on disk. But here are some numbers.

XP (High Quality): 8.5 hrs in HD; 1 hr in Single Sided DVD-Ram; 2 hrs in Double sided DVD-Ram; 1 hr in DVD-R.

SP (normal) 17 hrs in HD; 2 hrs in Single Sided DVD-Ram; 4 hrs in double Sided DVD-Ram; 2 hrs in DVD-R;

LP (Long Play) 34 hrs in HD; 4 hrs in Single Sided DVD-Ram; 8 hrs Double Sided DVD-Ram; 4 hrs in DVD-R;

EP (Extra Long Play): 52 hrs in HD; 6 hrs in Singled Sided DVD-Ram; 12 hrs in Double sided DVD-Ram and 6 hrs in DVD-R.

I have recorded only in SP and XP mode; I did not notice the difference in quality but I had a friend who told me that there was a difference in XP mode (video and sound). I also looked at the philips 985 model and the only thing that kept me from buying is that it does not have the nice feauture of deleting commercials from the program. I believe the philips can create a playing list without commercial and then record the playing list. I do not know if it does, in fact, eliminates the timing dedicated to the commercial as the HS2 does. The playing media for the philips is much cheaper than the HS2 and this is another thing that must be taken in consideration when making a purchase. there is another dvd recorder that is coming out soon - the Toshiba. It has most of the features of the HS2 but with a 80GB HD and I believe a few more features. Check into this as well. So far this has performed very well. I need to record some Home movies that I have in vhs to let you know how it looks but from what I heard the HS2 makes the vhs recording a little bit better than the original. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## xgrep (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> I have been looking at those very closely. I would love to get one except I will probably get the Phillips because it has a firewire connection.


Looks like this unit has 1394 input as well. From the URL posted in the previous reply:

"The IEEE 1394 DV input terminal allows you to connect a compatible digital camcorder to the DVD recorder* and transfer your home movies onto the hard disk or a DVD-RAM/ DVD-R disc."

Interesting machine.

x


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by xgrep _
> *
> 
> Looks like this unit has 1394 input as well. From the URL posted in the previous reply:
> *


Yikes! Didn't see that. I guess I will be looking at both machines.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *My goal was to record home video from my Digital 8 camcorder using firewire. All of that copy protection crap won't effect me. *


Firewire good!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I see one very important difference between DVD-R and DVD+R. It seems that DVD+RW has a much better compatibility with standard DVD players and encodes the disc in a way that enables the user to do much more extensive editing. Also DVD+RW has a variable bit rate.

Check out this web page:

http://www.dvdplusrw.org/video/comparison.html

Looks like I may be going with the Phillips and sticking with DVD+RW.


----------



## DDRio (Mar 25, 2002)

Although the Panasonic unit says that it records at a constant 10Mbps, etc the unit records(at least my Panasonic DMR-E30) at a variable bit rate. You also can shorten a segment on DVD-RAM discs. 

Very simple, using LP about 2.5 Mbps:
scenes with very little action: 1.5-2.0Mbps
action scenes: 3.0-3.5Mbps

You can see this by hitting the status button twice on the DMR-E30, don't know about DMR-HS2.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DDRio _
> *Although the Panasonic unit says that it records at a constant 10Mbps, etc the unit records(at least my Panasonic DMR-E30) at a variable bit rate. You also can shorten a segment on DVD-RAM discs.
> 
> Very simple, using LP about 2.5 Mbps:
> ...


Yes, I understand that but in order to create a DVD that can be played on other players, DVD-RAM and DVD-R discs must be finalized at a constant bit rate. DVD+R and DVD+RW discs do not need to be finalized and can be changed and edited easily.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

As I said before, it is all a matter of what you think is good for you. The two dvd recorders have differences in terms of using the media and the cost of the media. It all depends on your needs. To me the HS2, has such an easy way of editing the video that there is no need to take it to a pc-editing software. Also, they way I am planning to use this is for home only; I have finalized DVD-R and all have worked well in all my regular dvds. Of course, once finalized there is no going back, unlike the DVD+R; but for my own needs, I only record in sp mode or xp mode which means I can always add to the DVD-R before finalizing it. The DVD+R is the same (I believe), you may only add to it but not change once is burned. But something is missing in all of this- the HD in the HS2; With the HD in the HS2, all the editing is done there plus all the addition and you may come back to it whenever you like and then burn your DVD-R or DVD-RAM; the philips or the DMR-E30 does not have this option and this is something that I really enjoy about it. In the future, there is also a possibility to upgrade to a 80G HD for even more recording. I love the unit and I was really debating about the philips or wait for this one for about a month. It's all a matter of what are you needs...both units are great!!


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

I just purchased one of these DVD recorders too! I like it very much. The added harddrive is excellent for editing out commercials and the recorded dvds look great. I recommend this unit to anyone out there looking for a DVD recorder. It is the best unit out there as of yet.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *I see one very important difference between DVD-R and DVD+R. It seems that DVD+RW has a much better compatibility with standard DVD players and encodes the disc in a way that enables the user to do much more extensive editing. Also DVD+RW has a variable bit rate.
> 
> Check out this web page:
> ...


Incorrect.... the +R/+RW format is LESS compatible that -R/-RW. Add to that the fact that the +R/+RW format is a non-standard splinter that is quickly losing support. Sony and NEC are coming out with PC Burners that support -R/+R/-RW/+RW (and both Sony and NEC are two of the big supporters of the + formats).

To quote from the DVDFourm (those folks that DEFINE and LICENSE the DVD Format) -

"Please note that the "+RW" format, also known as DVD+RW was neither developed nor approved by the DVD Forum. The approved recordable formats are DVD-R, DVD-RW and DVD-RAM"

www.dvdforum.org

(proud owner of a DMR-E20, DMR-HS2 and LF-D311 burner)


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It really does not make much difference if you go with DVD-RW or DVD+RW. Both are similarly priced, and both are relatively short lived standards. In a few years an HDTV DVD will be finally out and people will start to switch to that.

The nice thing about the conflicting standards is that most DVD drives made in the past year or so can read either one without trouble. The only thing you really have to worry about is buying the correct writable format for your drive.

I expect in 10 years compatible media for both types will be as hard to find as 5.25 inch floppies are.

The only real issue ATM is that many authoring programs are just starting to support the + line. That should be cured in a few months.

I always make my DVDs in RW format first to test extensively. Then when I am satisfied I burn it to R format. (I happen to use a -RW drive since I got it long before +RW came out, but I still do not view either format as truly superior).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rick P _
> *
> 
> Incorrect.... the +R/+RW format is LESS compatible that -R/-RW. Add to that the fact that the +R/+RW format is a non-standard splinter that is quickly losing support. Sony and NEC are coming out with PC Burners that support -R/+R/-RW/+RW (and both Sony and NEC are two of the big supporters of the + formats).
> ...


Actually we may be both incorrect. Compatability issues are a problem on both sides. It's not surprising that the DVD Forum would make a statement like that. I admit that I may have spoke too soon about compatibility so I retract my statement about DVD+RW being "more compatable".

I do wonder about DVD-RW though. Why must a disc in the Panasonic player be finalized before being playable on a standard DVD player and a DVD+RW disc does not? On my burner, I can make changes to the disc without having to finalize anything.

I do agree with Mike123abc though. At this point it really makes no difference. Even if DVD+ or DVD- disappear, the discs should still play on most standard DVD players.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I'd probably tend away from the Panasonic because of the DVD-RAM format. Of all the conflicting formats out there RAM is the one that seems to be dying. Panasonic seems to be about the only company out there still supporting the format. The DVD-RAM discs are not readable in any other DVD players.

With DVD-RW & DVD+RW you at least have a shot at it working.

The hard drive is an interesting option. But, they should have added full PVR functionality (tuner & guide) while they were at it.

Doesn't look like the firewire supports the new HD/HDCP standard, so it doesn't do any good for that.

I'm with Mike123abc. The upcoming (blue-ray) Hi-Def discs will blow these out of the water.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

There are limitations with every product and we all have our wish list for each DVD Recorder, PVR, TV, etc...(I am not trying to be sarcastic). It goes back to what I say before - know what you want to use it for...


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

The VCD scene is very popular these days. As much as the PVR scene. At www.vcdhelp.com they have a DVD player matrix that indicates media compatibility.

They also have some great tutorials on authoring and encoding DVDs.

I only wish DVD-RAM was better supported. It's such a nicer format. Better error correction, dust manager, etc.


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

This is in response to David_Levin's last post regarding DVD-RAM dying. Toshiba is also coming out with a 80Gig Harddrive/DVD recorder by the end of this year. The retail price of this unit is going to be more than the Panasonic and that is why I chose to buy the Panasonic. But this just goes to show that the first 2 manufacturer's of DVD recorder/HDD units both support DVD-RAM. This is clearly the 'new thing' in DVD recording technology and it proves that DVD-RAM clearly isn't going anywhere!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I was just researching a little about the differences between DVD-RW and DVD+RW. According to this web site, DVD+RW was built from the ground up to be supportive of most standard DVD players plus some other great editing features. Here are some excerpts:

If you choose your DVD writer to be a DVD+RW product...



> ...you have the unique advantage of very accurate lossless linking, generating compatible discs even in complex writing applications
> ...you can replace parts of a recording without the need of erasing or rewriting the full disc
> ...you have the advantage of defect-management for writing, which is hidden to current readers to maintain compatibility
> ...you are better protected against writing errors due to a shock of the drive, since the exact location can be found even during recording
> ...


So even though DVD-RW is approved by the DVD forum, DVD+RW format was made to work better. Here is the entire information page if you would like to read more:

http://www.dvdplusrw.org/pc/pccomparison.html


----------

